# the ground hog



## ronaldj (Feb 2, 2016)

The Groundhog​​The Easter bunny’s alwaysbusy,​Coloring eggs andweaving baskets in a hurry. ​​Tom the Thanksgiving turkeyspends his time,​Plumping up and havingto always worry.​​Santa and the elves- assemblingtoys,​Stacking them in  piles way up in the sky.​​While the reindeerexercise daily,​Ready for when theyfly so high.​​The donkey and theelephant,​Wave flags, flying inthe breeze.​​Spend all the wholeyear through,​The constituents tryingto please.​​The April foolsjester,​Tells one bad jokeafter another.​​And we all know thechores that are done​By both father and bymother.​​Even the New Year’sbaby,​Has a job each yearto change.​​While cupid sharpenshis arrows,​So hearts- he canrearrange.​​The holiday critter-the groundhog,​has the best life ofall​​Who’s only job andwork all year.​Is to make his shadowtall.​​when that shadow has beencast,​And seen both far andwide..​​The only thing ol’Phil has to do,​Scurry  back in his hole and hide. ​​Ronald J. Curell


----------



## Kitty cats (Feb 7, 2016)

Has anyone else kinda lost interest in the holidays? I'm 66 married 2 very wonderful adult children but no grandkids. At first I thought it was because there's no small kids to impress anymore but I think there's more to it. I was always big on Christmas thanksgiving even Halloween  and now I just wanted it to be over I put on a happy face but inside I'm anything but happy. Is this an age thing or am the only one who feels this way


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 7, 2016)

Ever since my pups cornered one. Ground Hog Day will never be the same.





There were no scars, but much blood and disposing of a 30lb monster <<<shudder>>>


----------

